# Banjo Catfish sick/dying? Help!



## Drakmanka (Oct 27, 2015)

:help:
I'm very confused. I've had my Banjo Catfish for about a year, and he's always been quite healthy and happy. Then, randomly today he suddenly started floating with his face out of the water. He stayed that way for quite a while, but was still alive. Then he randomly dove down back into the tank, but is still 'floating'. He's wedged himself under a plant's leaves. He doesn't have any injuries, has been molting fine, and his breathing has been normal. I dosed the tank with some aquarium salt when he started acting weird, but I'm short on fish medication currently so my options are limited and my knowledge of Banjo Catfish, or any scaleless fish for that matter, is pretty limited as well.

*update*

A few moments after I posted this, he suddenly went back to normal in floatiness, but I'm still worried/paranoid.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He might have swallowed some air. They do that sometimes. It's nothing to worry about, and he should get back to normal soon enough.


----------

